# Star Fork Brake Nut



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, go easy on me...this C40 is sure giving me fits in the small details...or maybe it is just because the ebay seller did not give me all the parts for this unique ride like the seatpost, brake nuts, etc.

Is there a "special" front brake nut to mount the front brake to the star fork? It appears that first it must be about a mile long, but even the longest in my tool box does not recess nicely into the fork. After taking the star washer off the brake bolt (don't like that BTW) I could get my longest nut to grab the bolt, but like I said it does not recess into the back side of the hole. I have the brake mounted but am concerned 1 that it is not grabbing too many threads on the brake and 2 that by not recessing it might cause some stress on the top, curved crown of the fork where the nut actually hits the fork keeping it from tucking in niclely.

Sorry for all the questions, but I do appreciate the help. Anyone got a line on the correct dimensions and where I can get one? I have searched for various things such as Colnago brake nut, C40/C50 nut, Star fork nut, etc. I find a few post about it being somethign like 30-35mm, but none seem to addres the fact that the hole in the fork seems to be smaller requiring some sort of special nut with a smaller lip.

While I am gathering info is there any other pitfalls I should be aware of unique to the C40 versus other more standard bikes/frames?

Not the best picture but you can make it out here.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nobody???


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In the Campagnolo spare parts catalogue 3 lengths are available for the brake attachment nut. Se page 2/22 in this PDF:
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Cat_ric11-B.pdf

A friend has put both older Dura-Ace and skeleton Record brakes on the Star on his CT1 without any problem.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yep, use a shimano one.... ( oh the horror !, ZOMG ! )


----------

